# Stair rails



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Shader project using a black/dark walnut mix


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Nice. What product?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Nice. What product?


 seal coat, custom mix WB dye stain/clears, WB wood guard


----------



## Cecil Basil (Aug 13, 2013)

Well that made a huge difference. For the better..


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Kinda hard to tell from the pic, did you strip the wood?


----------

